# Highly Sensitive Person & MBTI



## rokinjaguar (Jul 19, 2014)

I believe who you are determines your personality type and if you are HSP or not. It is not your personality type that determines HSP, it is who you are that makes you HSP or not. I think certain personality types tend to be more HSP than others, but it is a correlation, not a causation. At least, that's what I think.  Could definitely be wrong.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

*Question for people who are highly sensitive-
*
Do you like being that way? Would you switch if you could? 
I'm highly sensitive and personally, I would choose not to be if I could. Its so effing annoying to be highly sensitive, and I haven't personally experienced many benefits of it. Maybe I'm just not aware of what the benefits are (assuming there are any). 

Of course I'm talking about physical sensitivity (sensory info etc) not emotional sensitivity. Obviously that has benefits.

Oh and to answer the original question, I think any MBTI type can be HS, though of course there are strong trends.
I think there are even stronger trends in Ennea-type especially concerning type 5. Yikes.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Before I figured out I'm actually sanguine I thought I was introverted, but I was never really HSP >_> seriously do HSP's listen to this kind of stuff @ full throttle?:






I seriously doubt it ...


----------



## Kathy Kane (Dec 3, 2013)

The main focus of HSP in the studies is determining a direct relationship to introverts and not to extraverts. So there is a correlation in HSP and personality. Plus, they are looking into up to 4 different types of HSP, so it depends on which one a person has.


----------

